# When to use Butcher Paper, When to foil?



## mrad (May 11, 2017)

I had first experience with butcher paper last weekend on a brisket. Turned out great. I usually foil and add a bit of broth to the foil, but have not had success in getting that great bark.  T his time, after reading Franklins book, I just used butcher paper and no broth. and tried to pull out at 203 (some parts were as high as 208). It had great bark and most was tender and juicy. I did however bump my cook temp up to 275.  Guessing this also had something to do with having better bark. 

I am now thinking of using paper on everything.  Do I have to worry about drying out some meat if I don't foil?

Did the temp contribute more to the bark than the paper?


----------



## dave schiller (May 11, 2017)

IIRC, Franklin (page 147) cooks brisket at 275 the entire time and wraps in butcher paper after about six hours, then puts it back in the smoker for another 4-5 hours.  He says you could put in a conventional oven for the last 4-5 hours (still wrapped in paper), but he puts it back in the smoker because of space limitations and the fact that the smoker is already up to temp.  The bark is formed from the heat, smoke, and spritzing with liquid during the initial six hours and after it's well developed, all that is needed is to cook long enough to get the IT up to 190-205.  Some folks on this site apparently cook the entire time at higher temps to speed up cooking and get excellent results.


----------



## stickyfingers (May 11, 2017)

Last Sat. I did decide to do an unplanned Beef ribs the following day using BP. I have only used BP a few times. After 5 hours at 275 I wrapped in BP just to see the results. Whew! Am I ever glad I did! They were perfect! Crunchy bark, moist, tender and great beef flavor. Using the BP allowed for the steam to escape while condensing the heat resulting in a great bark and a shorter cook time. . I'm sold on BP. Going forward, I will be using for everything I wrap including butts and pork ribs.


----------



## spacetrucker (May 11, 2017)

I have cooked both hot and fast (350 degrees) and low and slow 225 others still at 250 degrees, with a foil wrap, a butcher paper wrap and no wrap, so far I prefer the 250 degree cook, fat side toward the fire,  after about 6 or 8 hours butcher paper wrap then continue to cook until probe tender in the thickest part of the flat.


----------



## big woot (May 12, 2017)

I switched about 6 months ago over to butcher paper for my brisket. It was the best move I have ever made. I tried a Boston Butt with the butcher paper but i had better results with the foil. I am sold on BP for beef. I do have a deer back strap that I am going to smoke next weekend and I am going to try BP on that.


----------



## jcbigler (May 13, 2017)

I use butcher paper on brisket and beef ribs. Still use foil on pork ribs. I've done pork butt with both foil and butcher paper, and can't say that I prefer one over the other, but I've always been disappointed with my pork butts. Sausage gets cooked naked since it only takes a couple of hours and I want all the smoke on it that I can get.


----------

